# [SOLVED] midi to usb cable driver



## elkavox (Mar 5, 2010)

I have connected a midi to usb cable to my pc. windows XP .The cable is recognized by the pc (as seen in device manager) but when it searches for a driver, the device manager changes from MIDI USB cable to USB AUDIO DEVICE and will not work. The usb interface is plug and play and is XP and VISTA complant
I would point out that this device works perfectly on my laptop which has vista installed


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

Welcome
SP2 installed?


----------



## elkavox (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

SP3 is installed


----------



## elkavox (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

sorry sp3 is installed


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

give this a try. 
http://www.korg.co.uk/downloads/driver/dl_driver.asp


----------



## elkavox (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

sorry does not work. cable is ok as it works on vista


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

is pnp enabled in the bios


----------



## elkavox (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

found the problem--it was caused by logitech camera --un installed amera and everything works fine
Thanks for help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

check for updated software and drivers for the camera


----------



## elkavox (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

I fixed the problem which was the logitech camera. This is how I did it
1. Go into the registry editor (go to Start Menu, Run and type regedit)

2. Go to this location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} and delete the two items "LowerFilters" and "UpperFilters"

3. Go to this location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{6BDD1FC6-810F-11DO-BEC7-08002BE2092F} and delete the item "LowerFilters"

4. Go to this location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{6BDD1FC5-810F-11DO-BEC7-08002BE2092F} and delete the item "UpperFilters"

5. Move back to the root of HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\ 

6. Launch a search (i.e Ctrl F with the option to search in "Data") and type "LVUSBSTA". For any place found (only in the "Control\Class" area), just delete the "LowerFilters" item (it is the item that contain the value LVUSBSTA found). For me, I didn't find any other places than the ones mentioned here.

7. Then uninstall the midi device driver, unplug it and plug it back in. Windows should recognise it and install it and it should work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: midi to usb cable driver*

thanks for posting your fix


----------

